# Sikh Quotes



## singhbj (May 14, 2008)

*Quotes in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji

*Quotes from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji have been collected and organized according to the topic they belong to. Keep in mind that one quote can belong to more than one topic. You could look at the various quotes by searching the topic.



=====================================================

WARNING: The following topics and quotes are not the only topics and quotes found in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. These topics are just some of the topics touched on by volunteers for the public to see. This is just a humble service to try to understand the treasure kept within Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. The english translations are not set in stone, as gurbani is limitless and no one person can stamp their translation as the only translation. Please be open minded. Enjoy and God Bless You!

http://sikhquotes.org/2.html



A

Anger

Asceticism



B

Backbiting

Begging

Behaviour

Blind

Bravery

Bribe



C

Caste

Charity

Contentment

Creation

Cruelty



D

Deeds

Destiny

Devotion

Disciple

Dishonesty

Doings

Dowry



E

Early Rising

Ego

Emancipation

Equality

Extramatrial Affair

Evil Doers

Evil Spirits

Exertion



F

Fatherhood of God

Faith

Fear

Five Passions

Friend and Friendship



G

Gambling

Good & Evil

Get Together

God

Greed 

Guru 



H

Heaven & Hell

Hindus & Muslims

Hypocrisy



I

Idol Worship

Ill

Immortality of Soul

Incarnation

Ingrate

Intoxication

Introspection



K

Kindness

Knowledge



L

Leader

Life and Death

Love of Mankind
Lustfulness



M

Maya

Mercy

Metamorphosis

Mind

Miracles

Monotheism

Mourning

Music

Miser



N

Name



P

Passions

Placibility

Pomp & Wealth

Prayer

Predestination

Pride

Prostitution

Purpose of Life

Practice



R

Respect of Parents

Renunciation

Repentance

Resigning to His Will

Ritual

Ritualism



S

Saint

Sati

Selfishness

Service to Mankind

Sikh

Silence

Sinner

Skeptic

Society

Stealing

Superstitions



T

Talk

Temptations

Transcience & Mortality

Truth



U

Unstruck Melody



V

Virtuous

Vanity

Violence



W

Will

Worshipper

Women



Y

Yoga


----------



## spnadmin (May 14, 2008)

singhbj ji

Here is a site of quotations. Many are NOT from SGGS, because they are more inspirational in nature. I think you will enjoy them. They come from the srigurugranthsahib.org web site and contain sayings of Baba Nand and also Baba Narinder Singh.


Sikh Religion Quotes, Sikhism Quotations


----------



## ballym (Mar 7, 2010)

sikhquotes.com is a very good effort and need to be promoted.


----------

